# Specktra now supports Instagram posts AND videos!



## HellaSteph (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi all, 

We've been working really hard behind the scenes and are happy to present a new feature. Specktra is proud to support your IG posts and videos. Here's a sample below:

  A post shared by on Jan 01, 2017 at 12:00pm PDT


*How do you post your own IG post and video embeds? Easy!*

*Example of an Instagram URL:* Specktra on Instagram: “Newness from  @katv ondbeauty Lolita Realness!!! Launched on the katvondbeauty website.  Lolita Eyeshadow palette $39 Everlasting Glimmer…”
*
Important*: _Copy and paste the ID of the post that occurs after the /p/ like this: _instagram.com/p/*BrPIb1yHf29* - Do not copy or paste the /p/ (including the slashes) or any string after this. Your embed won't show on our site if you copy any additional text!

Copy your post/video ID as text and place between: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




For easier access, you can also click on the Instagram icon when you're in our full text editor:
View attachment 65459


Happy posting!


----------



## HellaSteph (Dec 11, 2018)

Here's a sample of how IG videos look on Specktra:

  A post shared by on Jan 01, 2017 at 12:00pm PDT


----------



## Sallyy (Apr 3, 2020)

Really nice insta prof!)


----------

